# Buying a Trim Router - Bosch, PC or DeWalt?



## pdaunno (Sep 8, 2014)

I want to add a trim router to my tool inventory and have read pros and cons for most of them. I have a PC 891 that I use with my router table, freehand work and for plunge work. I already have a PC style guide bush set and want to be sure the trim router I buy is compatible with that. I'm considering the Bosch Colt, PC 7310 and DeWalt DWE6000. I assume all of these are compatible with my guide bush set even if it requires an inexpensive adapter. Of the 3 which one is considered best or are they all more or less the same? I'm a hobbyist not a pro so it will be getting used regularly but not daily.

Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Paul ,welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pdaunno said:


> I want to add a trim router to my tool inventory and have read pros and cons for most of them. I have a PC 891 that I use with my router table, freehand work and for plunge work. I already have a PC style guide bush set and want to be sure the trim router I buy is compatible with that. I'm considering the Bosch Colt, PC 7310 and DeWalt DWE6000. I assume all of these are compatible with my guide bush set even if it requires an inexpensive adapter. Of the 3 which one is considered best or are they all more or less the same? I'm a hobbyist not a pro so it will be getting used regularly but not daily.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Paul


I vote Bosch....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the community Paul...

I picked up a Colt a few years back and have since added the plunge base and the micro adjustable fence. For smallish, light load operations I don't know if you could do much better.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I re enforce sticks vote


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Paul; welcome!
There's more than one Bosch Colt model. Just be aware when you're pricing them out.

Canadian prices...
http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-PR20EVSK-1-Horsepower-Fixed-Base-Variable-Speed/dp/B000ANQHTA
http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-PR10E-Si...8&qid=1416871078&sr=8-4&keywords=bosch+router


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent point Dan... 

I should have mentioned mine is the PR20EVSK


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I just purchased the Dewalt DWP611PK trim router and love it. I got it to try making some signs and it is so much easier to use instead of my full size routers and has LED lights.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Paul; welcome!
> There's more than one Bosch Colt model. Just be aware when you're pricing them out.
> 
> Canadian prices...
> ...


must be my age showing 'cause I keep forgetting that...

add two more...
and there is no problems w/ Bosch reconditioned...

Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Variable-Speed Palm Router Installer Kit

Bosch PR20EVSPK Colt Palm Grip 5.6 Amp 1 HP Variable-Speed Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Paul although I don't own one, the Dewalt seems to have more customer satisfaction than the others. My friend out west (about 85 miles from me) Jerry Bowen just purchased the Dewalt 611 plunge/fixed base set and seems very pleased with it. It accepts PC bushings and has the LED for the bit, which is a big plus IMHO. I am going to have to kill my old trim router before I purchase another one. When I do I will buy a Dewalt. You can actually do a whole lot more work with a trim router than just trimming. Almost all edge treatments, round overs, chamfers, ogees, can all be done in one pass with a good trim router.

Dick


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

None of the above, tho they are smart and acceptable.
The Ridgid R2401, in my view, has more to offer.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I went through that exercise a few years ago. By way of background, at the time i had a pair of Bosch 1617's, a PC 690 and a Hitachi M12V2. In addition, i already had the Bosch edge guide and bushing adapter. The 1617's are my "go to" routers, as they feel right to me and are pretty versatile (in my opinion).

If i was only looking at picking up a trim router, it probably would have been the Dewalt 611--with the clear base and built-in LED's being differentiating. What i bought was the Bosch PR20, and later added the plunge base. The reason--the 1617 accessories fit, so i had a top-notch edge guide. And, while i really liked the DW611, there is not another router in the Dewalt family that i'd have purchased over the Bosch 1617 or MR23.

So...i made my small router decision on kind of a system basis to maximize what i already had. Honestly don't miss having the lights--but that's probably because i have never had them. Oddly, i often have a clear Milescraft base on the Colt plunge base, so i migrated to a clear base by default. Free hand, i can't imagine that anything would feel more natural to me. 

That's what worked for me, others may feel differently. 

earl


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the DeWalt 611PK combo. It has performed admirably for me. Dadoes, rabbits, and currently, I have the Milescraft clear base mounted on it for sign making. No complaints from me whether I am using the plunge base or fixed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And that's where Ford went wrong:
"You can have any colour, as long as it's black"


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is my 2 cents. I used a PC for years because that was what the company furnished, It had every doodad Pc could put into the metal box. It was heavy duty,never wore out. But the height adjustment was a bear to use accurately. I have one now set under the work bench ready to do radius edges, ogees,laminate trimming,etc.
I have a rigid that I really like it is lighter,has a great depth adjuster,smaller in my hand variable speed. Bosch has always had the best reviews in the magazines. But there are a lot of good ones out there.

Herb


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok I may be a little of here buy Guys isn't a palm trim router a set below size wise than the smaller routers that have come on the market a few years ago ,,,ergo the Dewalt 611pk which I bough and find handy for certain task due to their/it's size and lighter weight. i like it lots,, for those task. Does the manufacture list these types as trim ????? I guess the 3-3 1/2 hp's also could be used as a trim,,,but they have alrready come out with a trim the,,,

now for the long time proven Bosch colt,,,,question,,,, isnt that clasified as a trim router,,,,, Palm trim router that is,,used in your one hand to run along the sides to TRIM.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with your thoughts on that, John.

The line between trim routers and small hand held routers is getting more blurry as newer models are bought out.

I use 1200W and 1100w routers (two handed) to trim laminex and such tasks.

For my 2c, I would not be too concerned about template guides etc for a trim router. I would use bearing guided trim cutter.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What John and James said!
If you're going to be doing a lot of laminate trimming than the lighter weight the better (within reason).
Smaller also means it gets into tighter spots. My old Ryobi has no baseplate extension on one face, making it possible to work almost right up to a wall...I've never measured it but maybe closer than 1 1/2" away from it.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have to be carefull here in honestly trying NOT to rule, run rough shod, over a honest question by a poster,,HONESTLY.

But if a guy was to buy a trim router, the Bosch Colt is a time honered & long time proven , well enough made to last with out complaing, for production. To be used for running down the side, with speed and plane handyness in a one hand operation, to trim say well one of its task is triming of the popular term named, Formica. I too made hand carved signs, with my DeWalt, and both Dewalt and porter Cable are now owned bt the same company, and you will find that there are certain parts that Porter Cable makes that you will want,and fit right up to match your DeWalt, that is in these smaller size/s routers. My smaller router, that DeWalt makes, has had a lot of engineering for though resulting is a neet smaller sized router. Remember they have their limits.

I am an avid fisherman, a passing guy stoped to ask me there at the launch ramp before one of those early morning launches., "Just why in the world do I need all of those rods straped down on BOTH sides of my front casting deck." he had this honest question on his face so I answered him politely as so,,, "it make my time ther on the water fishing, a lot easer." Reminds me of collecting these routers, a guy could get along with one, but it sure does make fishing,,,er sorry woodworking, a lot easer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

john880 said:


> I am an avid fisherman, a passing guy stopped to ask me there at the launch ramp before one of those early morning launches., "Just why in the world do I need all of those rods strapped down on BOTH sides of my front casting deck." he had this honest question on his face so I answered him politely as so,,, "it makes my time there on the water fishing, a lot easer." *Reminds me of collecting these routers, a guy could get along with one, but it sure does make fishing,,,er sorry woodworking, a lot easer.*


hear.. hear....


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

john880 said:


> now for the long time proven Bosch colt,,,,question,,,, isnt that clasified as a trim router,,,,, Palm trim router that is,,used in your one hand to run along the sides to TRIM.


Over on this side of the water the Colt (or GKF600 as they snappily name it here) was sold from the off as a laminate trimmer. The "palm router" epithet we are now seeing comes from your side of the pond 

I still have an old back-handled Elu MOF69 plunge router which can be used one-handed. although plunging still takes 2-hands. They were originally designed specifically as a template router for the window manufacturing trade (Elu also made plastic and aluminium window machinery back in the 60s and 70s) but was also sold as a small general purpose router to the joinery trades. It's may be worth noting that the MOF69 had the same motor as the original Elu MOF96 which has subsequently been developed into routers such as the B&D SR100, deWalt DW613, etc. That motor was a "paltry" 600 watts - exactly the same as the GKF600/Colt. I really can't see why anyone would want to try and control more than that in 1 hand

Regards

Phil


----------



## pdaunno (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions. I decided to get the Bosch PR20EVSPK, the kit that includes the plunge base. Based on the reviews and forum feedback I think it's the best choice for me. It will be delivered next week but I won't get to try it until Christmas since it's a gift from the Mrs.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with Pat and Herb! Ridgid gets my vote! I know it wasn't an option, but I wouldn't trade my full size or trim Ridgid for anything!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

After this discussion, I went out and bought the Colt. That DeWalt is a nice looking rig though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> After this discussion, I went out and bought the Colt. That DeWalt is a nice looking rig though.


Bosch's CS will impress you...
make sure you call in the serial number...

the DW when it needs parts in the next 3 or 4 years won't be available...
Their CS just isn't....


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I like the fishing thing
I like to have four rods at my feet,ready to cast
Fish musky,(works with bass but not to the same extent)get ony to follow ,if it does not hit by the third follow,grab a rod with a different bait and give it a try
Always nice to have anouther router set up and ready for that next cast,um,cut


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> I like the fishing thing
> I like to have four rods at my feet,ready to cast
> Fish musky,(works with bass but not to the same extent)get ony to follow ,if it does not hit by the third follow,grab a rod with a different bait and give it a try
> Always nice to have anouther router set up and ready for that next cast,um,cut


ditto...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Didn't think you had muskie out there Stick
But fishing is fishing,sorta


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> Didn't think you had muskie out there Stick
> But fishing is fishing,sorta


find a sturgeon every so often.....

Colorado Fishing: Fish Species of Colorado


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Tis the pursuit,not the bounty
Enjoy my man


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The PC trim router kit used to come with the corner routing base for reaching into the top corner of backsplash tops after they were installed. It was an offset belt driven shaft and collet. Also had an angle base for cutting on angles. 
Does anyone still have those accessories?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> The PC trim router kit used to come with the corner routing base for reaching into the top corner of backsplash tops after they were installed. It was an offset belt driven shaft and collet. Also had an angle base for cutting on angles.
> Does anyone still have those accessories?


Bosch....
PR20EVSNK Palm Router Laminate Installer Kit | Bosch Power Tools


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Phil, Elu...? Wow that is going way back, still running?

Stick, yeah thats the ones only a lot newer and improved. BB (before Bosch) only Stanley and Porter Cable made them. You don't use them often ,but when you need them they sure are handy.

Herb


----------

